# November 13th MECA Southwest Audiofest moved to Hooters of Tucson!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

The November 13th MECA Southwest Audiofest, hosted by The Specialists has been moved to Hooters of Tucson, located at 6335 E. Tanque Verde Rd. Tucson AZ 85015. Net proceeds from the Show N Shine will be benefiting the Melonhead Foundation for the families of cancer patients.

If you wish to display your car instead of competing in the Show N Shine, it’s only a $10 donation. All competing and paid display vehicles will be eligible for a People’s Choice Best of Show Award.

Please contact Dave Ritter at [email protected] or (520) 245-2528. If you get my voice mail, please leave a message.

*If you are planning to compete in MECA SQL (Best Sound), you MUST pre-register* for the event either by PayPal [email protected], or in person at Southwest Audiofest headquarters (located inside Soundz N Performance), 812 E. Camelback, Phoenix, AZ 85014.

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

